# 1st comute of the year



## sean178 (17 Jan 2014)

After some time off the bike, due to a back injury, bad weather and general laziness,  ive just completed my 1st ride to and from work. Its a 28 mile round trip and  ive got to be honest, im shattered !! 
I finish my shift at 1 a.m and ive got to be honest, the ride home is great, the only thing I share the road with is wildlife. 
The bike has been parked in the garage since september and the lack of time in the saddle and an "enjoyable" christmas has taken its toll (the lycra was certainly a little tighter than it was last year)
It took me an hour to get home, id got it down to about 45 mins last year. I guess ive got some work to do !!
Ive just booked my place on the great notts bike ride and the macride in Stratford,  both 50 miles. That should give me the incentive to get some training done.
Any other cyclists out there ?

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (17 Jan 2014)

I did a ride yesterday , my 1st since Nov. It was 72F here, sunny, no wind.....my calf was still sore from running which I do mostly in the winter due to the short days and family, more exercise in a shorter time frame/daylight.
Spring/summer fall, I'll do 2-3 rides a week and run 4 days a week. Road bike along the bike paths we have on the rivers here, very nice cycling. I'll do mountains once a week, flats the rest of the time. I use to train with the college team. No time these days for any of that.
Mountain biking is a favorite, but I can do that pretty easily if I road cycle mostly. Running keeps me in better shape than cycling generally, I can always ride well/okay if I run, but if all I do it ride, then I cannot go out and run a good distance.
Keep riding to and from work. the distance is perfect, but you better plan on getting more sleep. I was doing 40 miles a day then riding with a semi pro rider neighbor for the long 70-100 mile Sunday ride.  I could only run 2x a week then and I was in great shape. But.........I just worked and did that mostly and dead tired.
I would spin and go slow into work, then hammer fest once I got off at 4:30 and made it home before it got too dark. We did 23 mph on the way home, maybe 16-17 mph to work. Killed 6 squirrels on the trail, hit 2 deer, 3 snakes(try our best not to harm those guys), likely ate several kilos of flying bugs. Got a stink bug once. That was the worst, would have preferred a bee sting or something. Got it about 3-4 miles into the ride, and the drink never got rid of the taste. Fav ride is Mt Tam north of SF, CA, about 45 mile loop and about 5000 ft of climbing. Just plain awesome views and few cars.

About 800 meters above the sea below.


----------



## kirk (17 Jan 2014)

I love cycling. when I was a yout I cycled lands end to John'o'groats on they wrong bike a Bob Griffin low profile. I used to a long distance runner which I think has contributed to the miniCus tear both knees are getting quite worn so cycling is better for them. I've started back up again as I'm currently out of work and can't afford to put fuel in a 25 to the gallon camper. Well can't justify it anyway. I've been going out in the dark when the roads are quieter on my hybrid.  I find road bike bars pain full so sold the old caad3 and got an old trek 8000 for Off road.  one thing I find at 17st 9lb stopping the weight lifting then getting on a bike is a bit tough on the glutimus maximus. I've also stopped doing spin classes as it was to harsh on the shoulder with a rotator injury.  I'm Upto my 10 th trip out now finding it easier each time especially now I've put my old Brooks leather seat on which has been on every bike I've had in the last 5 years.


----------



## kirk (17 Jan 2014)

The money saving machine.....




Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## sean178 (17 Jan 2014)

@plantbrain - looks like a nice place to be out and about, a lot better than a chilly and drizzly uk !!
Love the bike kirk, I'll post a picture of mine when ive cleaned it, wet country lanes did it no favours last night. You cant beat a brookes saddle 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (17 Jan 2014)

I don't mind the wet lanes......... It's the Wet chopped worms that flick up and stick to your face when the front wheel is not in line with bottom tube  I had a tasty one last week.  I prefer a worm rather than a shield bug blerh!!:-S


----------



## Westyggx (17 Jan 2014)

Just got rid of my car today (voluntary terminated the contract), so looking forward to saving some dosh. Been riding to work on average 3-4 days a week since summer.


----------



## Alastair (17 Jan 2014)

Im a cyclist too, although mainly offroad through trails woods and any routes we find along the way.... 
This is my latest (wouldn't say money saver though)


----------



## Ben C (17 Jan 2014)

Just got home off mine as well. Love it, love it, love it.
Its running like a dream at the moment as well - could've kept going this evening! 

Looking forward to the long summer evenings - its the ultimate freedom.


----------



## plantbrain (19 Jan 2014)

I got back into biking mostly for mountain biking, road took over when I moved to Florida, flat and hotter than Hades. 
I have the Cannondales, Synapse and then the Scalpel full Carbon, Ultegra(not worth the $ for Dura ace) and XTR/SRAM.
I might have deserved them when I was young and poor, but I'm older and slower on a $$$$ bike. MTB vs Road, they are different and I love both.
Road is much more dangerous and deadly.  Cyclocross is a fav of mine also, but I've not really pushed my limits on a good single track. I got a deal on the bike and then added nice Mavic SL rims, now it's my ghetto training bike. Rims cost more than the bike


Careful out there. 

What's the weight on that bike Alastair?


----------



## scrud (23 Jan 2014)

Alastair said:


> Im a cyclist too, although mainly offroad through trails woods and any routes we find along the way....
> This is my latest (wouldn't say money saver though)


 

nice bike. I ride a 2010 meta 6 I like the look of the redesigned meta series, very nice.


----------

